# I thought WorldMark Had the Ability to Pull Any Marriott in the 59 Day Window



## Tokapeba (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it Urban Legend that WorldMark can pull any Marriott in the 59 day window? I've been doing a lot of searching in the 59 day window lately on II, but I can’t seem to find any great Marriott weeks. There have been a few great Marriott ski weeks posted in the distressed area of TUG that are only a week or 2 out, and the other day I was lucky enough to be only a couple minutes off when someone posted a distress sighting of a Marriott Timber Lodge for 2/1/08 and I tried to find it on II but it wasn’t there. I posted asking if it was still there and the original poster replied 4 hours later saying it was gone but that there was 2 1 bedrooms, I tried again and still no luck. I’ve tried with several other postings in the 59 day window and a lot on my own, but; still no luck. Is the Marriott 59 day WorldMark window just urban legend?


----------



## kapish (Jan 29, 2008)

Please note, Marriott has special deal with II where a newly deposited Marriott  week is shielded from non-Marriott owners for 3 days even during the 59-day "FleX" period. If the week is not picked up by a Marriott owner then it becomes available for the rest of us.

*Edited to add:* It is not an urban legend that WorldMark pulls highly-sought-after Marriott weeks! I reserved a 3 BR unit at the Marriott Grand Chateau last December and a 1BR at Marriott Timber Lodge in November. Using WM weeks we have exchanged into Four Seasons Aviara, Disneys Old Key West etc. too.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 30, 2008)

kapish said:


> Please note, Marriott has special deal with II where a newly deposited Marriott  week is shielded from non-Marriott owners for 3 days even during the 59-day "FleX" period. If the week is not picked up by a Marriott owner then it becomes available for the rest of us.
> 
> *Edited to add:* It is not an urban legend that WorldMark pulls highly-sought-after Marriott weeks! I reserved a 3 BR unit at the Marriott Grand Chateau last December and a 1BR at Marriott Timber Lodge in November. Using WM weeks we have exchanged into Four Seasons Aviara, Disneys Old Key West etc. too.


The normal Marriott preference is 21 days - it is reduced during flex-change but it is not a sure thing that it is only 3 days - I have seen it be 7 + days - it all depends on the property and the demand.


----------



## kapish (Jan 30, 2008)

Pat, thanks for the clarification. I am still shocked how I managed to get that 3BR Grand Chateau like that. I think people might have kept reserving it and releasing it and helped get it over the 3 -or- 7 day "Marriott only" period!


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 30, 2008)

kapish said:


> Pat, thanks for the clarification. I am still shocked how I managed to get that 3BR Grand Chateau like that. I think people might have kept reserving it and releasing it and helped get it over the 3 -or- 7 day "Marriott only" period!


How many days before check-in did you exchange?


----------



## kapish (Jan 30, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> How many days before check-in did you exchange?


8 days. Reserved on December 7th morning. Check-in on December 15, 2007.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2008)

From what I've seen, it depends on whether you're looking at a resort during a peak travel period vs a non-peak travel period. 

If you're looking at a particular destination during peak travel period then you're only going to find a handful of last minute availability. Most resorts are going to busy during peak season which means less exchange availability.  

If exchanges appear during a peak travel period, they will go quickly because many folks are searching for availability. These exchanges don't sit around for long, especially after a sighting has been posted. 

But don't give up hope. I was able to get an exchange (two weeks prior to check-in) for a two bedroom at Disney during the summer but I was doing daily searches in the earlier morning hours.

Rule of Thumb: If you do see something you might like pull the trigger so you can have some additional minutes to think about it before making the final confirmation. I've lost some potential exchanges by hestiating. 

Good Luck.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 30, 2008)

kapish said:


> 8 days. Reserved on December 7th morning. Check-in on December 15, 2007.


LOL, good for you!
2 years ago, I was trying to get an additional studio at Marriot Aruba Surf Club for week 1 check-in with a non-Marriott AC ....ArtsieAng could 'see' the units with her Marriott week but I couldn't see with the AC.....the morning of check-in that I wanted - a unit appeared for THAT day - and I grabbed the studio - Marriott kindly put it next to my 1BR....but the ones that were popping up 2-3-4 weeks before check-in never made it past the MAR preference period.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 30, 2008)

Grayfal: Do we have to have a week given to II to see what is in their inventory?  I rarely use II or RCI (do private trades most) and have never used the "Check each morning" idea because I haven't deposited with them. 

Do Request Firsts with II open up that inventory?  What other options do I have to see the inventory but not give up any weeks first?


----------



## kapish (Jan 30, 2008)

*WorldMark owners can search without depositing a week!*



Cathyb said:


> Do we have to have a week given to II to see what is in their inventory? ...  What other options do I have to see the inventory but not give up any weeks first?


Cathy, WorldMark owners have the privilege to search online using the float week - _*without depositing anything!!

*_Feel free to check out the Tutorial: II Search Functions thread on www.wmowners.com that has screen shots and step-by-step instructions on searching Interval International.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Grayfal: Do we have to have a week given to II to see what is in their inventory?  I rarely use II or RCI (do private trades most) and have never used the "Check each morning" idea because I haven't deposited with them.
> 
> Do Request Firsts with II open up that inventory?  What other options do I have to see the inventory but not give up any weeks first?



You can search on any week you own without depositing the week. 
Just:
- go to the exchange page
-type in the dates and resort you want to search for (or all destinations)
-then choose the resort you want to search with.
( you may have to type in some fake reservation info whioch varys by TS system)
- then see what it pulls

You only have to deposit your week if you find something and want to procede with the exchange. You at that time will have to deposit your week. 

Hope that helps


----------

